# question about ocing with atitool



## yiannit (Feb 12, 2008)

my question is do i have to load atitool everytime i start my computer? because when i shutdown or restart my video card is back to defaults. also i have an 8800gts and when i restart the fan is back to default too after i had chanhged itin the nvidia performance settings


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

what ATI are you using? because there is Ati Tool .27 beta that should fix anything with the New cards like the 3870 and 8800... if it doesn't then i SUGGEST  going with RivaTuner because their ocing is a lot better this time around with the new cards... IMO that is


----------



## yiannit (Feb 12, 2008)

i downloaded the new tool and now i cant oc my video card it doesnt accept the values i put it it goes back to 0


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

I would try doing rivatuner.. ATI is having issues with the new cards.... thats the only thing that really works with mine... but i'm ati...


----------



## yiannit (Feb 12, 2008)

i got it to work it was because i never set it up to start when windows started, but i still cant get my fan to work at 100% on startup


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

good luck with that! its been a pain... i got rid of ati tool because of not being able to get my fan at 100 percent...


----------



## yiannit (Feb 12, 2008)

i use the nvidia performance tool to get my fan working but ertyime i shutdown/restart it doesnt work


----------



## Shredder (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Use ATI Tool to set up your card(s) overclocks, fan Speeds and voltages the way they work best for you.
2. Flash your card(s) to permanently retain the "optimised" settings you have decided on.

This fine Forum contains all the tools and guidance you will require to do excactly what you want to do to those cards.


----------

